# Goldfinches in winter colors?



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Was at my in law's in Brighton and the primary bird at their feeders were the ones shown at the bottom of one of the feeders.

Are they winter phase colored goldfinches? 

Didn't have a zoom lens and that is as close as I can crop it without it being totally blurred.

Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes. Shrubby 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes. Keep an eye out though, quite a few Pine Siskins around and they are similar, however very different in appearence...


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Nice feeders


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

They look like Pine Siskins Paul. That one on the left, with the burnt-reddish head? I have those around here. Is it a Purple Finch or a Pine Grosbeak? They have a black beak..










Here's one from late summer......


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Pine grosbeak
View attachment 72613
. Purple finch






. Shrubby 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

. House finch? No black beak. Shrubby 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> House finch? No black beak.


That's what I always thought they were! I'm just not sure? That's why I want opinions. The beaks don't look like a House Finch. Thanks.


----------

